# Good EMI schools



## Back again (Mar 25, 2013)

We are a Eurasian family returning to live in HK this year. Kids are in grades 1, 5 and 8 now. We won't be on high salaries so are looking to put the kids in local schools. (We will rent near to where the schools are)
In Canada the kids would be at 3 different public schools next year, Elem, Middle school and High school. What about local HK schools? Would the kids be split up? 
Can anyone please recommend a good local school that uses English as none of our kids speak Cantonese.
Thank you.


----------



## Back again (Mar 25, 2013)

Does anyone have any first hand information? There is so much online and I am attempting to contact someone by phone, but would still appreciate some information for those that have been through this before. It is so overwhelming.
Are all your kids at international schools? Unfortunately we just don't have that option. 
I really would appreciate some useful tips. Please don't advise me to check it out online as I have and that is why I joined this forum to see if anyone already in Hong Kong had gone this route. Thanks in advance.
Slightly frustrated...


----------



## mamamaven (Apr 10, 2012)

Your question is so general and you may need some specific advice. 

Please get in touch - ruth at topschools dot hk.


----------



## Back again (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Ruth, I will send you a message through topschools.
Appreciate the reply.


----------

